# Fun Charity Dog Show 11th Sept 2011 Preston Lancashire



## stigDarley

Right.... after being talked into it... I will be holding another Fun Charity Dog show on the 11th Sept 2011. (not the 4th!!)

Places in classes will be limited so Pre register to save dissapointment. 
The reason the class size is kept to about 20ish... is to give the judge a chance to look at all the dogs and make a decistion...

I've judged larger classes and after about 40 dogs they start blurring!!!

It is a fun show so we really want everyone to have fun!

However the rules of the day are:

No bitches on heat
No dog or people aggresive dogs
If your dog poops you have to clean it up

breaking any of the rules results in immediate disqualification and you will be asked to leave.

Right nasty rules done with!

No one will be forced to enter classes.... however if you enter a class I can't promise you will win.

However the money raised will benefit local animal charities including one of my personal fav's the GSD rescue. I think Ted does amazing work. Him and his wife are lovely! TED KEWLEY

Ted also helps out other charities were he can!

The classes are as follows

1. Best junior handler (11am)
2. Cutest puppy (11.15am)
3. Best veteran (11.45am)
4 Dog with the waggiest tail (12.)
5. best behaved dog (12.15)
6. worst behaved dog (12.30)
7. dog judge would most like to take home (12.45)
8. dog with the most appealing eyes (13.00)
Lunch break 45 mins
9. Dog most like owner (13.45)
10. Most handsome Dog (14.00)
11. Prettiest bitch (14.15)
12. Best rescue Dog (14.30)
13. Best trick (14.45)
14. Best cross breed (15.00)
15. Best 6 legs (two have to be human!) 15.15
16. Best brace (matching or non matching £1.50 per pair) 15.30
17. Best fancy dress (15.45)
18. Best in show.... Everyone who has won a 1st place entered for free

I'm not sure who the judge will be yet.... It will be a someone different to last time... I may even judge....

If anyone would like to volunteer their judging services that would be great!


----------



## stigDarley

Registration on the day will start at 10am..... their will be Rosettes, prizes and even maybe a few trophies!!!


----------



## stigDarley

Slight change will be the 11th of spet instead!


----------



## Horse and Hound

Woohooo! Roo's in training hard to retain his title... 

Few I can enter with Harvey too!

From a selfish point of view can all those that took it too seriously last year not turn up? Thanks


----------



## stigDarley

Horse and Hound said:


> Woohooo! Roo's in training hard to retain his title...
> 
> Few I can enter with Harvey too!
> 
> From a selfish point of view can all those that took it too seriously last year not turn up? Thanks


I'm hoping the people that treated the fun dog show as some kind of mini crufts.... don't turn up  I really do just want it to be fun toungue in cheek!

N if you don't pre register and their isn't space left in the class you want..... no amount of hissy fitting will get you squeezed in....

The classes will start promtly on time.... (well maybe after ) But Never before the time stated.... if you miss the class sorry..... but the times are there....

I think that should cover peoples grumbles? The show will be as always well organised! the prizes will be good....... Every dog entered will get petted.... the judge won't just stand their have a rough look at the dogs and then decide!

If anyone has suggestions of how I can make the show better then please do let me know!


----------



## stigDarley

Kong are donating loads of goodies!!!


----------



## ShakeyJakey

Good lass gives me a bit of advance notice for fancy dress


----------



## leafy

This sounds great, just what I'm looking for, a nice fun day out. I'd love to enter with my dog Stan. Can you tell me the location of the show please.

Many thanks.


----------



## stigDarley

leafy said:


> This sounds great, just what I'm looking for, a nice fun day out. I'd love to enter with my dog Stan. Can you tell me the location of the show please.
> 
> Many thanks.


Hi,

It's unit 7 oyston Mill Strand Road Preston PR1 8UR.... It will be a fun day! nothing to seriouse! were not looking for cruft contenders but fun family pets!


----------



## stigDarley

ShakeyJakey said:


> Good lass gives me a bit of advance notice for fancy dress


Do you know what your gonna dress up as this time? Dad hopes your entering 6 best legs again


----------



## leafy

Thanks for replying. I've been to some other companion shows last year, it was my first time and I couldn't believe the evil eyes you get and comments from some people. 

Somone a few weeks later (one of my clients at work) came in to the office and started going on about a dog show she had been to and how the Judge shouldn't have placed "that dog" for best condition and she didn't know what she was talking about. Little did my client know, that was my dog she was talking about. I couldn't say anything but I was fuming when she'd gone. What a hurtful thing to say about my little man. It was a local charity show and most people were having a good time, raising money, etc. 

I'm all up for some fun and it will be nice to meet other forum members.


----------



## stigDarley

leafy said:


> Thanks for replying. I've been to some other companion shows last year, it was my first time and I couldn't believe the evil eyes you get and comments from some people.
> 
> Somone a few weeks later (one of my clients at work) came in to the office and started going on about a dog show she had been to and how the Judge shouldn't have placed "that dog" for best condition and she didn't know what she was talking about. Little did my client know, that was my dog she was talking about. I couldn't say anything but I was fuming when she'd gone. What a hurtful thing to say about my little man. It was a local charity show and most people were having a good time, raising money, etc.
> 
> I'm all up for some fun and it will be nice to meet other forum members.


How rude! I think that this year anyone being annoying and attempting to ruin the atmosphere will be asked to leave.... we want it to be fun!!

It's not seriouse and judges decistion is final... people might not agree but are asked to respect it!

In classes like dog judge would most like to take home... obviously every owner thinks their dog is the best... however the judge has to pick a winner...

This is why I swap judges every year... so that if you didn't win last time you might not win this time and if you won last time you might not win this time!

Probaly sounds a bit harsh. But I just want everyone to have good fun.... at the end of the day every owner should be of the opion that they are going home with the best dog!  

I think it's like anything their are some people who take things way to seriously!! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## ShakeyJakey

stigDarley said:


> Do you know what your gonna dress up as this time? Dad hopes your entering 6 best legs again


i have a few ideas already yeah but think one if i did it, i might get arrested and it would depend how warm it is although i might just say stuff it and give it a go 

lol tell ure dad i never dissapoint we will be entering it


----------



## stigDarley

ShakeyJakey said:


> i have a few ideas already yeah but think one if i did it, i might get arrested and it would depend how warm it is although i might just say stuff it and give it a go
> 
> lol tell ure dad i never dissapoint we will be entering it


He will be totally thrilled!!! will ensure that their is a mop to pick up the male dribble!

This time i'll let you up to the toilet so u can get changed.... although that customer who caught a glimpse of u changing in the car smiled for a week 

You could start a fb following


----------



## ShakeyJakey

stigDarley said:


> He will be totally thrilled!!! will ensure that their is a mop to pick up the male dribble!
> 
> This time i'll let you up to the toilet so u can get changed.... although that customer who caught a glimpse of u changing in the car smiled for a week
> 
> You could start a fb following


lol dont think it was that bad for the need of a bucket 

nevermind that guy if the cctv works on your site theres a video of me getting changed 

you mean a fan page on fb by any chance


----------



## stigDarley

ShakeyJakey said:


> lol dont think it was that bad for the need of a bucket
> 
> nevermind that guy if the cctv works on your site theres a video of me getting changed
> 
> you mean a fan page on fb by any chance


I think a fan page on FB is a must!!!

It was funny, when you did best 6 legs and the fancy dress.... all the men grouped together at the back... trying not to be nitced while they checked you out!!  you definatly made their day!


----------



## ShakeyJakey

stigDarley said:


> I think a fan page on FB is a must!!!
> 
> It was funny, when you did best 6 legs and the fancy dress.... all the men grouped together at the back... trying not to be nitced while they checked you out!!  you definatly made their day!


haha jake actually has a profile as sad as it is :

you will have to pm me ure facebook addy on here. will add you then if u like 

Well at least i cant be accussed of taking the show too seriously


----------



## leafy

Is the fancy dress for dog and owner or just dog?


----------



## ShakeyJakey

leafy said:


> Is the fancy dress for dog and owner or just dog?


Choice is down to yourself but of course if you both take part its more fun


----------



## momentofmadness

I ve changed the date on the title for you..  sounds like a good day out.. And not too far from me..


----------



## stigDarley

momentofmadness said:


> I ve changed the date on the title for you..  sounds like a good day out.. And not too far from me..


Brill thanks loads! Was going to try and email someone and ask nicely if they could change the title!

Thanks again!


----------



## stigDarley

leafy said:


> Is the fancy dress for dog and owner or just dog?


Owners can dress up as well as dogs... or just dog... it's up to you!

We have seen some amazing outfits.... including a beautiful westie who dressed up as a cow boy with toy horse... and his owner dressed up as an indian scraw!

It was amazing!!!

I have to say it's one of my fav classes!


----------



## stigDarley

ShakeyJakey said:


> i have a few ideas already yeah but think one if i did it, i might get arrested and it would depend how warm it is although i might just say stuff it and give it a go
> 
> lol tell ure dad i never dissapoint we will be entering it


Dad was very excited when he heard you'd be competing again.... he's even offered to guest judge the classes!


----------



## Horse and Hound

momentofmadness said:


> I ve changed the date on the title for you..  sounds like a good day out.. And not too far from me..


I'd love to meet you in person, you can meet Doodles and Roo! And if you're good might take you to meet the pony too!

I'm puttin Roo in a parker jacket, he's coming as Noel Gallagher! 

Either that or I'm coming as Dorothy and he's Toto.

Harvey's going in Waggiest Tail and Worst Behaved Dog class. He's a git!


----------



## momentofmadness

Horse and Hound said:


> I'd love to meet you in person, you can meet Doodles and Roo! And if you're good might take you to meet the pony too!
> 
> I'm puttin Roo in a parker jacket, he's coming as Noel Gallagher!
> 
> Either that or I'm coming as Dorothy and he's Toto.
> 
> Harvey's going in Waggiest Tail and Worst Behaved Dog class. He's a git!


:lol: he's a git. :roilleyes:

Yeah im really hoping to get there.. maybe I may get out without my boys..  now that would be fab..


----------



## stigDarley

Bring your own chairs as well!!!! Seating isn't provided!!!! 

there is all sorst of HS laws that if i provide people chairs i have to pay more etc etc...

Plus I just don't have that many chairs and don't want to start renting them as this is a charity event! 

Thanks 

Emma


----------



## momentofmadness

stigDarley said:


> Bring your own chairs as well!!!! Seating isn't provided!!!!
> 
> there is all sorst of HS laws that if i provide people chairs i have to pay more etc etc...
> 
> Plus I just don't have that many chairs and don't want to start renting them as this is a charity event!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Emma


Hahah My chair is always ready in the boot.. :lol: from when I used to be at the horse shows.. You learn a valuable lesson.. Its not a good idea to be on your feet all day.. :lol:


----------



## ShakeyJakey

momentofmadness said:


> Hahah My chair is always ready in the boot.. :lol: from when I used to be at the horse shows.. You learn a valuable lesson.. Its not a good idea to be on your feet all day.. :lol:


 O i know that myself all too well


----------



## stigDarley

It happens every year... I get harassed for chairs.... which i have like one of!


----------



## Horse and Hound

stigDarley said:


> It happens every year... I get harassed for chairs.... which i have like one of!


Invest in some then...and some cups so I can actually have a brew when I pop in for some dog food...and end up staying 45 minutes.


----------



## stigDarley

Right peeps the Dog show is quickly approaching!! 

Places are filling up! If you want to come I strongly suggest pre registering!!!


----------



## leafy

I would like to come. How do I pre-register? My friend might like to come too but it depends if she's working.


----------



## stigDarley

leafy said:


> I would like to come. How do I pre-register? My friend might like to come too but it depends if she's working.


Hi,

Were doing pre registration at the shop!

All you have to do is pop along and pre register it's Discount pet supplies unit 7 Oyston Mill Strand road Preston PR1 8UR

Currently we still have spaces in all the classes but they are filling up. Once a class is full thats it. Were also not taing pre registrations over the phone or via email. As you pay your entry fee when you pre or register.

The good thing about pre registering is you know you have your space. Also if you only want to come to classes in the afternoon you know what time they are and what have to hang around all day. Classes will not start earlier then the advertised time! However may start a little later (This has never happend but i'm not jinxing myself we normally run spot on time!!)


----------



## ShakeyJakey

stigDarley said:


> Right peeps the Dog show is quickly approaching!!
> 
> Places are filling up! If you want to come I strongly suggest pre registering!!!


Ah pooey i will try and get in this week or next :cursing:


----------



## stigDarley

ShakeyJakey said:


> Ah pooey i will try and get in this week or next :cursing:


There is still space ..... but wanted to warn people! As some people last year had a temper tantrum much like my 5 year old neice  When the class they wanted was full! This can't be helped... only so many places!


----------



## stigDarley

ShakeyJakey said:


> Ah pooey i will try and get in this week or next :cursing:


Although to be fair I think if it means your wearing your tiny skirt Dad would squeeze you into best 6 legs...and as long as your costume was even smaller then last year fancy dress as well :blushing::001_tt2::thumbup1:


----------



## ShakeyJakey

stigDarley said:


> Although to be fair I think if it means your wearing your tiny skirt Dad would squeeze you into best 6 legs...and as long as your costume was even smaller then last year fancy dress as well :blushing::001_tt2::thumbup1:


Lol bless your dad but youve just give away my secret to the competition  Depends on the weather on the day to what i wear i have a few ideas


----------



## stigDarley

ShakeyJakey said:


> Lol bless your dad but youve just give away my secret to the competition  Depends on the weather on the day to what i wear i have a few ideas


You could always enter in a bikini bottom instead  Hope people are ready for some stiff competition! x


----------



## stigDarley

Had a few more people pre register this weekend! Went along to a dog show in kirkham and handed out flyers to some really stunning dogs!!!  Can't wait for my show.....  just so i can fuss all the poochies!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## stigDarley

Had more people pre register... Spaces are filling up! 

Just to make sure everyone knows the rules

If your dog poops please pick it up yourselves!
No dogs off the lead
No bitches in heat
No aggresive dogs 

(although if you have a dog your trying to work on socialising skills and know your dog can be snappy as long as the dogs muzzled and your trying to control your dog thats fine!)

We want it to be a FUN day! We want everyone to enjoy themselves!

The kong prizes have arrived and they are AMAZING!!!


----------



## ShakeyJakey

Im coming to see you next week  May even bring the four legged other half to say hello too


----------



## stigDarley

woop i love jakey :001_tt1: he is a very good looking boy :001_tt1:

I'm having to much fun sorting out all the prizes! I think it's the most stressful part, should first prize be the amazing kong toy, the funky travel set, the food, the umbrella etc etc... IT's trying to figure out what would be seen as the better prize! 

I'm sure i'll get it wrong and people will want someone elses prizes  I think i'll just have to leave it up to people to swap what they don't want among themselves


----------



## ShakeyJakey

ah the judge today didnt think he was a handsome lad 

We were gonna come and see you today but u were closed :crying: will try during the week 

Wow it sounds like dog heaven there, your not planning a suprise doggie party now are you???

They will be happy with whatever they get you'd hope but after seeing the hassle last year you never know. Just get a big massive box with shredded paper and if they dont like there prize, do like a lucky dip


----------



## stigDarley

ShakeyJakey said:


> ah the judge today didnt think he was a handsome lad
> 
> We were gonna come and see you today but u were closed :crying: will try during the week
> 
> Wow it sounds like dog heaven there, your not planning a suprise doggie party now are you???
> 
> They will be happy with whatever they get you'd hope but after seeing the hassle last year you never know. Just get a big massive box with shredded paper and if they dont like there prize, do like a lucky dip


The judge was stupid! But i am a bit of an animal freak and there aren't many breeds of dog id turn down! 

I like this lucky dip idea.... I might have to get some penny sweets :ihih:

We shut on sundays now just so I get one day off...although i was in the shop most of yesterday doing DIY stuff.... If you see the Silver Van with Discount Pets on I'm in  even if the doors are shut!

I'm getting very stressed over orgainising the prizes... I guess it's mainly the hassle last year... But considering we went to one show and they only gave 1st place a prize and it was a clear bag of something that looked like bakers  You'd think they'd be happy with anything! Some people have to high expectations!

Apparently the KC ones your lucky to get a rosette let alone the Amazing kong toys!

I think I should have a dog party... invite all the dogs i want to steal  so just let me know when jake is free


----------



## stigDarley

Shamless bump... Please coem and register!!


----------



## ShakeyJakey

FREE BUMP COME ON GUYS AND GIRLS !!!!

Just recieved all my fancy dress for this today. Might have to wear what i was telling you about Emma. It will definatly be in favour with your dad


----------



## stigDarley

ShakeyJakey said:


> FREE BUMP COME ON GUYS AND GIRLS !!!!
> 
> Just recieved all my fancy dress for this today. Might have to wear what i was telling you about Emma. It will definatly be in favour with your dad


:001_tt1: Can't wait to see jakey... in the outfit you said :001_tt1: He is definatly on the top of my list of dogs to steal  :001_tt1::001_tt1:

It was great seeing you  Even if i'm crap with human names :blushing::001_tt2:

I'm getting so excited sorting out the prizes... I hope everyone has fun! NExt year i might get icckle rosettes for everyone who attended so everyone gets a rosette?!? x


----------



## ShakeyJakey

stigDarley said:


> :001_tt1: Can't wait to see jakey... in the outfit you said :001_tt1: He is definatly on the top of my list of dogs to steal  :001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> It was great seeing you  Even if i'm crap with human names :blushing::001_tt2:
> 
> I'm getting so excited sorting out the prizes... I hope everyone has fun! NExt year i might get icckle rosettes for everyone who attended so everyone gets a rosette?!? x


lol told you you can have him 

lol its okay you see alot of ppl in your job i didnt take too much offence 

ah you know you wont be able to please eveyone sadly but its a shame as were lucky your giving it another shot after last year. yeah you could do small special rosettes like they usually give young handlers in classes or best way might to be get little treat bags for the dogs but not sure how u will make sure everyone gets sumit


----------



## stigDarley

Think i might get a tub of lolly pops for the junior handler one! 

But for the other classes i will have to see.... or i could just throw things at people  


I'm so crap with names i only rember animlas


----------



## ShakeyJakey

stigDarley said:


> Think i might get a tub of lolly pops for the junior handler one!
> 
> But for the other classes i will have to see.... or i could just throw things at people
> 
> I'm so crap with names i only rember animlas


Not a bad idea for junior handlers 

I left that bunch of leflets on the registration desk for you today at the dog show. They actually let me


----------



## stigDarley

Had another pre register today!!! Some classes are nearly half full!! So excited can't wait!!!


----------



## leoti

stigDarley said:


> Had another pre register today!!! Some classes are nearly half full!! So excited can't wait!!!


neither can i lol


----------



## notforpussys

hi
do you need a dog stall for the event??

i have a dog online show and have done a few shows the last was pink dog show in manchester was excellent we are very professional and also have varied stock Not For Pussys Dog Store


----------



## stigDarley

notforpussys said:


> hi
> do you need a dog stall for the event??
> 
> i have a dog online show and have done a few shows the last was pink dog show in manchester was excellent we are very professional and also have varied stock Not For Pussys Dog Store


Hi, I own a pet shop and am holding the dog show at my pet shop. So I think it would be a clash of interests on my part. So thanks for the offer but I won't be able to accept.


----------



## stigDarley

Sorry guys getting close now...... don't forget to come pre register!!!!


----------



## stigDarley

leoti said:


> neither can i lol


i'm getting very very excited... Glad u r too!!!


----------



## vanessa321

Hi,

How do you register for the events and where is the event.
It sounds like fun we have two dogs who would love to join in.

Thanks,

Vanessa


----------



## stigDarley

vanessa321 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do you register for the events and where is the event.
> It sounds like fun we have two dogs who would love to join in.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Vanessa


Hi,

It's at Unit 12 oyston mill strand road Preston PR1 8UR

You can pre register at the pet shop which is Discount Pet supplies Unit 7 
or you can register on the day (but once a class is full it's full i'm afraid hence why i offer the pre offer


----------



## Horse and Hound

I'm gonna come for a nosey at the shop and enter my 2 little muppets.

And coming for the wine.


----------



## stigDarley

just a quick recap 

1. Best junior handler (11am)
2. Cutest puppy (11.15am)
3. Best veteran (11.45am)
4 Dog with the waggiest tail (12.)
5. best behaved dog (12.15)
6. worst behaved dog (12.30)
7. dog judge would most like to take home (12.45)
8. dog with the most appealing eyes (13.00)
Lunch break 45 mins
9. Dog most like owner (13.45)
10. Most handsome Dog (14.00)
11. Prettiest bitch (14.15)
12. Best rescue Dog (14.30)
13. Best trick (14.45)
14. Best cross breed (15.00)
15. Best 6 legs (two have to be human!) 15.15
16. Best brace (matching or non matching £1.50 per pair) 15.30
17. Best fancy dress (15.45)
18. Best in show.... Everyone who has won a 1st place entered for free

Classes can be pre registered at unit 7 Oyston Mill Strand Road preston PR1 8uR 

The show is being held in unit 11 and 12... Please bring your own chairs!


----------



## kayley

Hi, were new to this and havent been to a fun dog show day before. is it open to all? we have 4 children and a beautiful well behaved 9 month old siberian husky, we would like to have lots of family fun, and enter into all the fun events? how do i go about this?


----------



## stigDarley

Hi, 

I love the part that out of your 5 babies the dogs the best behaved  

Its a fun family Day and everyones welcome, aslong as the following rules apply

No bitches on heat please!
No aggressive dogs
No dogs off the leads
If your dog poops please pick it up yourself (if your dog widdles please let one of us know!)

To pre register you have to nip down to my pet shop Discount pet supplies unit 7 Oyston mill Strand Road preston PR1 8UR.... or you can register on the day. Resgistration starts at 10am.

However if a class is full then its full, hence why we offer the pre registration! 

We really just want it to be a FUN family day... 

hope this helps otherwise you can call me on 07728014348 Also need to bring your own chairs please!


----------



## stigDarley

Sorry shameless boost! It's this SUNDAY!!! CAn't wait SOOOOOOO excited... can't wait to see all the beautiful dogs...... Some Akitas coming Can't wait! 

Glad i'm not judging don't think i could pick!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## stigDarley

This is sunday! Can't wait! one last shameless boost... if you can make it thats brill!! x


----------



## leoti

stigDarley said:


> This is sunday! Can't wait! one last shameless boost... if you can make it thats brill!! x


See you tomorrow about half ten ish if not before bringing my friend with me just fill him up with coffee he will be fine lol


----------



## leafy

Hoping to come tomorrow. Can you tell me what classes are full please.


----------



## stigDarley

Hi, 

I just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone who came and supported us yesterday. We really appreciated it! I'm not sure how much we raised yet... i'm sooo tired. Once i've gone over all the figures i shall let you know! 

i wanted to say a HUGE thank you to our jude Anne,,, we really couldn't of asked for a better judge or a nicer lady you were amazing!!!! Ray was lovely and helped so much! They both made what was a very stressful day alot less stressful! You are both lovely people and I really enjoyed meeting you!!! I may have to change my rule about differnet judges you did a really good fair job and I know you make some peoples days!!

Lindsay and Jake :001_tt1::001_tt1: definalty didn't dissapoint!! I loved the fancy dress costume you both looked AMAZING!!!! and definatly deserved to win the fancy dress  It was great seeing jake and my Dan is very taken with him aswell... I may be being allowed to get a third dog soon :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::001_tt1:

There were lots of lovely dogs and it was so nice to get so many cuddles and strokes off them! 

I really do hope everyone had a good day and i know with the move and everything we weren't as organised as normal so i do apologise for that!! 

If anyone has any suggestion of how I can make it better please do let me know I'd love to hear ideas. Were hoping to make our show an annual event! 

Thank you again for all your support!!!

Emma xx


----------



## leoti

stigDarley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone who came and supported us yesterday. We really appreciated it! I'm not sure how much we raised yet... i'm sooo tired. Once i've gone over all the figures i shall let you know!
> 
> i wanted to say a HUGE thank you to our jude Anne,,, we really couldn't of asked for a better judge or a nicer lady you were amazing!!!! Ray was lovely and helped so much! They both made what was a very stressful day alot less stressful! You are both lovely people and I really enjoyed meeting you!!! I may have to change my rule about differnet judges you did a really good fair job and I know you make some peoples days!!
> 
> Lindsay and Jake :001_tt1::001_tt1: definalty didn't dissapoint!! I loved the fancy dress costume you both looked AMAZING!!!! and definatly deserved to win the fancy dress  It was great seeing jake and my Dan is very taken with him aswell... I may be being allowed to get a third dog soon :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::001_tt1:
> 
> There were lots of lovely dogs and it was so nice to get so many cuddles and strokes off them!
> 
> I really do hope everyone had a good day and i know with the move and everything we weren't as organised as normal so i do apologise for that!!
> 
> If anyone has any suggestion of how I can make it better please do let me know I'd love to hear ideas. Were hoping to make our show an annual event!
> 
> Thank you again for all your support!!!
> 
> Emma xx


Emma we had a wonderful day and both enjoyed ourselfs very much there was lots of lovely dogs there and at the end everyones dog is the best so they all take the winner home , Lindsay is one brave lady with the outfit and derserved to win that class and hope u was happy with my BIS and RBIS 
But if there is anything i or Ray can do to help out next year just give us a shout

Anne xxx


----------



## leafy

leoti said:


> Emma we had a wonderful day and both enjoyed ourselfs very much there was lots of lovely dogs there and at the end everyones dog is the best so they all take the winner home , Lindsay is one brave lady with the outfit and derserved to win that class and hope u was happy with my BIS and RBIS
> But if there is anything i or Ray can do to help out next year just give us a shout
> 
> Anne xxx


We too had a great day and thanks for being a nice Judge. My Stan (Frank from the Men in Black) slept all the way home bless him. He was very intrigued with his prizes when we got home, sniffing out each bag. Lindsay is brave, she must have been cold. See you again next year.

Alethea


----------



## stigDarley

leoti said:


> Emma we had a wonderful day and both enjoyed ourselfs very much there was lots of lovely dogs there and at the end everyones dog is the best so they all take the winner home , Lindsay is one brave lady with the outfit and derserved to win that class and hope u was happy with my BIS and RBIS
> But if there is anything i or Ray can do to help out next year just give us a shout
> 
> Anne xxx


Anne,

All your decistions were great  infact I had someone in today who said they had an amazing time at the dog show!

Thank you again!!!

Emma

xxxxx


----------



## ShakeyJakey

Thankyou Ladies  Id never make Jake dress up in anything that i wouldnt do myself its only fair 

Thanxs again Emma for another great dog show, we both really enjoyed ourselves especially Jake with all the fussing you were giving him. So when do you want delivery of him 

Thanxs to both the judges it cant of been easy trying to place all those lovely doggies

You should make this a annual event infact maybe you should throw a Halloween party or something


----------



## stigDarley

Hi, 

Hopefully it will become an annual event. 

You can drop Jake off any time!!!  

so farfingers crossed no one has had anything bad to say about the event :aureola::thumbup:


----------

